# Xampp und htaccess



## vsitor (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich muddel grad an einem Script herum und benötige die mod-rewrite Funktion. Ich habe es auf meinem Webserver laufen und da geht es wunderbar, nur lokal kann nichts sehen.

Wie bringe ich mein Forum nun zum laufen? Es kommt immer Error 500. Wenn ich die HTACCESS entferne, dann  es wieder.
Bin für Anregungen dankbar.


----------



## Gumbo (25. Januar 2007)

Schau dir mal die Liste der FAQ des modrewrite.de-Forums an.


----------



## The Garfieldius (18. Februar 2007)

Bei XAMPP wird mod_rewrite standardmäßig nicht geladen. Du musst erst in der httpd.conf in der Zeile mit

#LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so

Den Kommentar (#) entfernen, dann gehts. 

Falls es dann immer noch nicht geht, besuch den Link in Gumbo's Post.


----------

